# Find a home for a Golden Retriever Male in Indiana



## JoyRichard7606 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone! I am new to the Golden Retriever forum, but not new to dogs. 

We have 2 dogs of our own, and have worked in the past in a breed specific rescue as foster parents. I also do some private in-home dog-sitting.

One of my previous dog-sitting clients just called me today to ask if we would be interested in adopting their Golden Retriever Male. He has stayed with us in the past and is an absolute sweetie. Good with kids (they have a 3 year old and 2 older children), good with other dogs, obedient, and snuggly. He just wants to play fetch and get some belly rubs. 

Unfortunately, at this time my husband and I don't feel like we can adopt another dog. Our two are handfuls!

Can anyone offer us some advice on how to rehome this sweet boy? We have no connections to a Golden Retriever Rescue, and I don't want to see him end up in a shelter.

Any and all advice is appreciated. Or if anyone is wanting to add to their family, please let me know. He deserves better than his current situation.

Thanks for listening!
--A Dog Lover


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Joy,

Here's the link to a Golden Retriever Rescue in Indiana;

http://www.grrace.org/

Here's my email too: [email protected].

Have other thoughts to help you out.

Sincerely,

AnnieVA


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do know someone looking for the right golden to love.
How old is he?
Does he have any medical issues?
How is his house training?
Thanks!




JoyRichard7606 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new to the Golden Retriever forum, but not new to dogs.
> 
> We have 2 dogs of our own, and have worked in the past in a breed specific rescue as foster parents. I also do some private in-home dog-sitting.
> 
> ...


----------

